# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αθηνά [Φαίαξ, Ζάκυνθος, Ζάκυνθος ΙΙ, LCT.417]

## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο ήταν πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό του Β'Π.Π. κατασκευασμένο το _1943_ στο ναυπηγείο Redpath Brown (Glasgow) στη _Βρετανία_, πιθανότατα τύπου _LCT Mk3_. 

Στη χώρα μας ήρθε στα τέλη δεκαετίας του '50, με εγγραφή στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1512_ και _IMO 5397604_ τον _Αύγουστο 1959_, με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ_. Δεν γνωρίζω για ποιό λόγο είχε προστεθεί αυτό το "ΙΙ" στο όνομα του, πιθανόν να υπήρχε κάποιο μικρότερο τότε πλοίο με το όνομα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ.

Μετασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _Κορωναίου_ του Περάματος, και καθελκύστηκε εκεί τον _Μάρτιο 1960_ με παρουσία επισήμων και αρκετά μεγάλη δημοσιότητα στον τύπο της εποχής. Από αυτό το γεγονός και η παρακάτω φωτό που μας παρουσίασε σήμερα ο φίλος _Παντελής (pantelis2009)_ στο θέμα του ΘΑΛΕΙΑ το οποίο διακρίνεται επίσης στα αριστερά της εικόνας.

ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ - ΘΑΛΕΙΑ.jpg

Πρωτοδρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή _Κυλλήνης - Ζακύνθου_ και δύο χρόνια αργότερα, τον _Μάρτιο 1963_, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_. Τον _Ιούνιο 1973_ νέα μετονομασία σε _ΦΑΙΑΞ_ και μεταδρομολόγηση του στη γραμμή _Ηγουμενίτσας - Κέρκυρας_ όπου και παρέμεινε για 17 περίπου χρόνια. Τον _Μάιο 1990_ μετονομάζεται σε _ΑΘΗΝΑ_ και ένα χρόνο αργότερα, τον _Μάιο 1991_, μετεγγράφεται στη Θεσσαλονίκη με νέο αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Θ. 202_ όπου πιθανότατα δούλεψε ως φορτηγό. Το _1993_ "κατεβαίνει" στον Πειραιά όπου και συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ως φορτηγό για άγνωστο χρονικό διάστημα, μέχρι την μετατροπή του σε φορτηγίδα και αργότερα την διάλυση του κάτα πάσα πιθανότητα στην Ελευσίνα.

_Στοιχεία νηολογίων και χρονολογιών μεταβολών :_ _Εμμανουήλ και Α.Μ._

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ απλά έβαλα μία φωτο, αλλά εσύ έβαλες ένα χείμαρο απο......στοιχεία και σ' ευχαριστούμε.
Εκείνο που παρατειρώ είναι ότι ο καταπέλτης είναι ανοικτός, αλλά έχουν βάλει ένα μαύρο πανί μπροστά για να μην δούν ......οι επίσημοι μέσα, γιατί μάλλον δεν το είχαν τελειώσει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο ως _ΦΑΙΑΞ_ στην Κέρκυρα, από παλιά καρτ ποστάλ (σε πρώτο πλάνο) που έχει ανεβάσει _εδώ_ παλαιότερα ο φίλος _CORFU_.

01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πλοίο ήταν πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό του Β'Π.Π. κατασκευασμένο το _1943_ στο ναυπηγείο Redpath Brown (Glasgow) στη _Βρετανία_, πιθανότατα τύπου _LCT Mk3_. 
> 
> Στη χώρα μας ήρθε στα τέλη δεκαετίας του '50, με εγγραφή στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1512_ και _IMO 5397604_ τον _Αύγουστο 1959_, με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ_.


Να προσθέσω κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία μήπως και καταλήξουμε και στο αρχικό όνομα του σκάφους. Όταν νηολογήθηκε το 1959 καταγράφηκε ως αγορά "εκ_ της Ναυτικής Αποθήκης Ν/Σ Μάλτας επ αύξων αριθμό Μ/61_". Εκτιμώ οτι τα προς εκποίηση παροπλισμένα πλοία που είχαν συσωρεύσει οι Άγγλοι στη Μάλτα είχαν λάβει κάποιο κωδικό (το Μ/61) σε αυτή την περίπτωση μιας και το αρχικό τους όνομα είχε "εκπεύσει" με τον παροπλισμό τους.
Επίσης το σκάφος καταγράφηκε ως "τ_έως υπό στοιχεία Νο 3015 ναυπηγημένο εν Γλασκώβη το 1944"_. Το μόνο που βρήκα σχετικά με "3015" είναι το LST-3015 που δεν έχει όμως σχέση με το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Ζακυνθος ΙΙ*

_Ελευθερια_, 21 Μαιου 1960
19600521 Zakynthos II.jpg


_Ανεξαρτησια,_  27 Δεκεμβριου 1962
19621227 KyllZak Anexartisia.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τα ευρήματα απο το θησαυρό που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή (πρώην Κορωναίου) συνεχίζονται.
Αφού ευχαριστήσω το φίλο Γιώργο (Espresso Venezia) ..........που τα βρίσκει όλα και αφού είδαμε στην αρχή του θέματος την καθέλκυση του πλοίου, ας δούμε τώρα όταν πρωτοήλθε απ' το εξωτερικό στο Πέραμα. Εδώ η ανέλκυση του στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου, σημαιοστολισμένο, με την Ελληνική σημαία στην πλώρη του και ακόμη χωρίς όνομα. Προσέξτε τις αντερίδες απο το σκέπαστρο στο γκαράζ.
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και των ανοικτών.

Zakinthos II.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκπληκτικά πράγματα Παντελή, πραγματικά εκπληκτικά και θερμώς ευχαριστούμε. Το _ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΦΑΙΑΞ - ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ το βρίσκουμε συνεχώς "μπροστά μας" τον τελευταίο καιρό. Ο _Ellinis_ μας έδωσε σήμερα κάποια στοιχεία του. Πριν λίγες ημέρες παρέθεσες την φωτό από την καθέλκυση του και απόψε την παραπάνω επίσης ιστορική φωτό. Και μόλις πριν λίγη ώρα, να ξανά μπροστά μας το πλοίο, και πάλι από το ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου στο Πέραμα, αλλά _σαράντα_ ολάκερα χρόνια μετά τις δύο πρώτες φωτό, _ως ΑΘΗΝΑ και στα τελευταία του πιά_, κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '90.

Τι να πω ??? Πραγματικά απίστευτα, εκληκτικά πράγματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πράγματι όπως λές ........απίστευτα, εκληκτικά πράγματα. Απ' αυτά τα πλοία ξεκίνησε το Πέραμα στη δεκαετία του '60 τα έμαθε καλά και μετά άρχισε να κατασκευάζει, να κάνει διαπλάτυνσεις και επιμηκύνσεις, μέχρι που ο συνδικαλισμός (καλός είναι όταν υπάρχει μέτρο, αλλλά.......) και η αδιαφορία του κράτους έφεραν το μαρασμό σε όλη αυτή την βιομηχανική περιοχή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο τον ίδιο θησαυρό και η παρα κάτω φωτο. Αν και κουνημένη ......πιστεύω έχει αξία, γιατί δείχνει το Αθηνά στα τελευταία του ενώ δίπλα του το Εξπρές Σκοπελίτης μεγαλώνει.....για να γράψει τη δική του ιστορία. 

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS 207  1998_READY.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να πούμε εδώ, πως το προηγούμενο Σάββατο που πίναμε καφέ στο Καματερό με τον Παντελή και καλή παρέα από παλιούς καπεταναίους της Σαλαμίνας, μάθαμε ότι στα τελευταία του το πλοίο, λίγο πριν διαλυθεί, επρόκειτο να μετασκευαστεί σε πλωτή καφετέρια - ντισκοτέκ, κάτι όμως που για άγνωστους λόγους τελικά δεν έγινε.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

_Στον καταπελτη  αριστερα βλεπουμε τον πλοιοκτητη Διονυσιο Ζαμπαζα, η κατα τη Ζακυνθινη συνηθεια με τα παρατσουκλια Τζιμη Λοντο._

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στο ονομα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ το λατινικο ΙΙ ειχε  προστεθει διοτι ο Διον. Ζαμπαζας ειχε ενα μοτορσιπ με το ονομα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του *Ζακυνθος ΙΙ*.
Ζακυνθος ΙΙ.jpg
http://alepou-of-zante.blogspot.com/...l#.UagYMnx1FSe

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στο καρναγιο λιγο πριν ελθει στη Ζακυνθο. Χαρακτηριστικο του ηταν  οτυι αν και παντοφλα  ειχε σκεπαστο γκαραζ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στο καρναγιο λιγο πριν ελθει στη Ζακυνθο.


Πιό συγκεκριμμένα, στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου στο Πέραμα, με αρκετό κόσμο επάνω. Η φωτό που παρέθεσε δύο ποστ πριν ο κ. Πέππας είναι βέβαια τραβηγμένη την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του, _Μάρτιος 1960_, λίγη μόλις ώρα πριν από _αυτή την φωτό_ που μας είχε ανεβάσει πριν μερικές ημέρες ο Παντελής, και η λήψη της έχει γίνει πάνω από το ΘΑΛΕΙΑ (διακρίνεται δεξιά ο διάδρομος επιβίβασης). Οπωσδήποτε είχε σκεπαστό γκαράζ, και όταν ήλθε στην χώρα μας όπως _έχουμε δει εδώ_ αλλά και τα πρώτα χρόνια που δούλεψε στην γραμμή της Κυλλήνης - Ζακύνθου. Αρκετά νωρίς όμως, γύρω στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60, το πλοίο δέχθηκε ευρεία μετασκευή στην υπερκατασκευή του, και ταυτόχρονα αφαιρέθηκε και το σκέπαστρο στο γκαράζ.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ακριβως εγινε μετασκευη, η γεφυρα πηγε μπροστα 10 μετρα και προστεθηκε ενα σαλονι ακομα κατω απο το υπαρχον. Το γκαραζ ανυψωθηκε διοτι μπηκαν στεγανα απο κατω που δεν ειχε, και τοτε αφαιρεθηκε το σκεπα;στρο του γκαραζ.
Το   1968 η γεφυρα αλλαξε και παλι θεση πηγαινοντας στο επανω καταστρωμα, και λογω της αφιξης του ΜΑΡΘΑ και ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗ, για λογους ανταγωνιστικους. το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ εβαλε και τριτη μηχανη αυξανοντας ετσι την ταχυτητα του στα 13 μιλλια, μειωνοντας την ωρα ταξιδιου  απο 1,55 στις 1.30.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατ' αρχάς να παραθέσουμε και στο παρόν θέμα του πλοίου την φωτό που είχε παρατεθεί αρκετό καιρό πριν στο θέμα _"Ιστορικές φωτό της Ζακύνθου"_ με το _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ στην Κυλλήνη.

1963.jpg

Και να προσθέσω εδώ πως αν η χρονολογία _1963_ που αναφέρεται στο κάτω μέρος είναι σωστή, τότε η ευρεία μετασκευή στην υπερκατασκευή και η αφαίρεση του σκέπαστρου στο γκαράζ δεν έγιναν στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60,  




> Αρκετά νωρίς όμως, γύρω στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60, το πλοίο δέχθηκε ευρεία μετασκευή στην υπερκατασκευή του, και ταυτόχρονα αφαιρέθηκε και το σκέπαστρο στο γκαράζ.


αλλά πολύ πολύ νωρίτερα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Εγινε στα τελη του 62. Τοτε αλλαξε και το ιδιοκτησιακο καθετσως του πλοιου. Αγορασε ο Σπ, Τυρογαλας 35τοις  και τα ποσοστα διαμορφωθηκαν ως εξης.
35 τοις εκατον ο Διον Ζαμπαζας
35 τ

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ζητω συγνωμη για το λαθος.
35 ποντους ο Διον Ζαμπαζας
35 ''  ''  ''  '' ο Σπ, Τυρογαλας
20 ''  ''  ''  '' ο Διονυσιος Μπουκλακος γαμπρος του Δ. Ζαμπαζα
10 ''  ''  ''  '' ο Διον. Ξενος η Καρουμπας.
Κατα τη διαρκεια της μετασκευης και αφαιρεσης του σκεπαστρου του γκαραζ εγιναν εκλογες για αναδειξη Δ,Σ και οι Μπουκλακος και Ξενος ψηφησαν υπερ του Τυρογαλα, και ετσι ο Δ, Ζαμπαζας εχασε την πλειοψηφια στο Δ.Σ. και προεδρος ανεδειχιθη ο Σπ, Τυρογαλας,
Ο Δ. Μπουκλακος αν και ειχε παντρευτει την κορη του Ζαμπαζα ψηφησε υπερ του Τυρογαλα,
Ηταν στρατιωτικος και αργοτερα  στα χρονια της χουντας διοριστηκε διευθηντης στο νοσοκομειο ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .....
> Ο Δ. Μπουκλακος αν και ειχε παντρευτει την κορη του Ζαμπαζα ψηφησε υπερ του Τυρογαλα,
> Ηταν στρατιωτικος και αργοτερα  στα χρονια της χουντας διοριστηκε διευθηντης στο νοσοκομειο ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑ.


Δηλαδη, ομορφος κοσμος, ηθικος, αγγελικα πλασμενος...

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ετσι ακριβως, και μια που ανοιξαμε τη κουβεντα με βοηθα και η  μνημη μου και θυμαμαι το περιστατικο που εγινε αμεσως μετα τη δρομολογηση του πλοιου υπο τη νεα Διηκηση, η οποια αποφασισε το επανω σαλονι να το κανει πρωτη θεση  πρωτοφανες για ενα τοσο μικρο ταξιδι και για παντοφλα.
Εκεινη τη Κυριακη το απογευμα εβρεχε καραρακτωδως αγριο Γαρπολεβαντο και ο κοσμος ειχε γινει μουσκεμα μεχρι να φτασει πισω απο τους ανοιχτους διαδρομους.
Το μικρο υποτιθεμενο σαλονακι που ηταν για την οικονομικη θεση γεμισε δεν εριχνες βελονα, ενω το αλλο της πρωτης θεσης ηταν εντελως αδειο , και οι επιβατες ηταν εξω εκτεθιμενοι στη βροχη. Τοτε παρουσιαστηκε ο Δ. Ζαμπαζας και εδωσε εντολη να  περασει ο κοσμος στο αδειο σαλονι χωρις να πληρωσει επι πλεον εισητηριο.
Ομως ο Νεος πρακτορας Διονυσιος Τοφαλος που ειχε διοριστει απο την νεα Δοιηκηση του ειπε οτι δεν εχει καμια αρμοδιοτητα και δικαιωμα να δινει τετοιες εντολες,
Τοτε εγιναν σκηνες απειρου καλους, μπουνιες, αγκαλιασματα, και κατοπιιν γενικη συραξη μεταξυ  καταμουσκεμενων επιβατων και πληρωματος. Καποιοι αρμοδιοι για την τηρηση της ταξης ηταν απλοι θεατες.
Αποτελεσμα το δρομολογιο δεν εγινε, η ταλαιπωρια σε ολοτης το μεγαλειο, τι να πει κανεις.
Θυμαμαι το μπαρμαν να σπρωχνει με κλωτσιες καποιους πιο τολμηρους που επεμεναν να μπουν στο σαλονιο της Αης θεσης.
Τωρα μετι προδιαφραφες μπορουσε να εχει πρωτη θεση αυτη η  παντοφλα και αυξημενο εισητηριο κατα 18 δραχ. την εποχη εκεινη κανεις δεν ξερει. Παραπονα και διαμαρτυριες προς το ΥΕΝ επεσαν στο κενο, και αυτη η κατασταση εμεινε μεχρι που δρομολογηθηκε το ΜΑΡΘΑ του οποιου τα σαλονια  δεν ειχαν καμια σχεση με τα υποτιθεμενμα σαλονια κλουβ ια του ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ.
Συμφωνω κι εγω απολυτως αγαπητε φιλε   πραγματι..........ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΛΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σκηνές απείρου κάλλους......

Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί το γεγονός ότι ο "γαμπρός" ψήφισε κατά του "πεθερού". Οι συγγένειες δεν παίζουν ρόλο στον επιχειρηματικό τομέα, ή τουλάχιστον δεν θα έπρεπε να παίζουν. Το περιστατικό όμως που περιέγραψε ο φίλος Βαγγέλης είναι κυριολεκτικά απίστευτο και απαράδεκτο. Από ανθρωπιά και μόνο -και χωρίς καν τη ανάμιξη του Δ. Ζαμπάζα- θα έπρεπε να ανοίξουν το ούτως ή άλλως άδειο σαλόνι της ...πρώτης (ήμαρτον παρθένα μου) θέσης υπό αυτές τις καιρικές συνθήκες. Κι αντί αυτού διαδραματίστηκαν τα όσα διαβάσαμε, κατόπιν της αρνήσεως του πράκτορα να δεχθεί τις εντολές του έστω και κατά 35% αφεντικού του. Τι να πεις, άλλα χρόνια, μονοπώλειο και τσιφλίκι οι γραμμές, και όσο για το κράτος της εποχής..... αρκούσε κάποιος έστω και απλά να γνωρίζει κάποιον του στυλ "ξέρεις ποιός είμαι εγώ ρε" για να κάνει ότι θέλει μη έχοντας να φοβηθεί τίποτα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι και αλλιώς όπως είπε ο Βαγγέλης, ο γαμπρός ήταν στρατιωτικός και μετα διευθυντής στο Σωτηρία, άρα Γιώργο το ......."ξέρεις ποιός είμαι εγώ ρε" .......είχε ισχύ.
Και πάμε σε αυτά που έγραψε ο Γιώργος στο ποστ 10. Μάθαμε ότι στα τελευταία του ......"επρόκειτο να μετασκευαστεί σε πλωτή καφετέρια - ντισκοτέκ, κάτι όμως που για άγνωστους λόγους τελικά δεν έγινε" .......λές και στη φωτο μου στο ποστ 9 και σε αυτή που θα ανεβάσω, να ήταν το ξεκίνημα για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο!!!!!!!! Όπως παρατηρώ στη γέφυρα είχε ξεκινήσει να μπαίνει, λαμαρίνα καινούργια σε οβάλ σχήμα, δεξιά φαίνετε πάλι νέα λαμαρίνα......σαν σκέπαστρο, ενώ έξω βλέπουμε μεν διάφορα....σκουπίδια που έχουν βγεί προφανώς απο το πλοίο, αλλά δεν βλέπουμε να έχουν κόψει κάτι....θα άρχιζαν απο την πλώρη. 

ΑΘΗΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό το ψηφιακό αρχείο του ΕΛΙΑ προέρχεται και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ, όταν ακόμη διατηρούσε το σκέπαστρο στο γκαράζ.

zakynthos ii DP09.1.003.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πλοίο ήταν πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό του Β'Π.Π. κατασκευασμένο το _1943_ στο ναυπηγείο Redpath Brown (Glasgow) στη _Βρετανία_, πιθανότατα τύπου _LCT Mk3_. 
> ...................
> Μετασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _Κορωναίου_ του Περάματος, και καθελκύστηκε εκεί τον _Μάρτιο 1960_ με παρουσία επισήμων και αρκετά μεγάλη δημοσιότητα στον τύπο της εποχής. 
> ..............
> 
> Πρωτοδρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή _Κυλλήνης - Ζακύνθου_ και δύο χρόνια αργότερα, τον _Μάρτιο 1963_, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_. _
> ............
> _


Το φιλμ του Τεγοπουλου (Κλακ Φιλμς) _Κάποτε Κλαίνε και οι Δυνατοί_ - (1967)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g228dqOQv3U εχει μια πανδαισια επιβατηγων πλοιων, πορθμειων, ρυμουλκων, κλπ, αναμεσα στα οποια και το *Ζακυνθος* σε ναυπηγειο... που ανηκει στον Νικο Ξανθοπουλο.  Αξιζει τον κοπο φιλε Espresso Venezia να δεις το φιλμ καλα και να μας πεις ποιο ειναι το αλλο "ανφας" που δεν βλεπουμε το ονομα του, καθως και το ναυπηγουμενο και ατελειωτο πορθμειο...

Z1.jpgZ2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αξιζει τον κοπο φιλε Espresso Venezia να δεις το φιλμ καλα και να μας πεις ποιο ειναι το αλλο "ανφας" που δεν βλεπουμε το ονομα του, καθως και το ναυπηγουμενο και ατελειωτο πορθμειο...


Αν και θα το δω οπωσδήποτε ολόκληρο το φιλμ αγαπητέ φίλε, η απάντηση για το πορθμείο "ανφάς" δίπλα στο _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ είναι πολύ εύκολη. Είναι σαφέστατα το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στις φωτο ευρισκεται στην πρωτη μετασκευη οταν αφαιρεθηκε το σκεπαστρο απο το γκαραζ, σηκωθηκε το γκαραζ, και απεκτησε διπυθμενα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Η γεφυρα κατεβηκε στο κατω καταστρωμα,για δυο χρονια και μετα  ξαναπηγε παλι επανω, Οπως βλεπουμε οι διαδρομοι των επιβατων βγηκαν εξω και ετσι εγινε χωρος για τρια φορτηγα απο δυο που χωρουσε πριν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο #9 είχα ανεβάσει μία κουνημένη φωτο. Την ξανά βρήκα και σας την παρουσιάζω...... ξανά. 
Ο Σκοπελίτης μεγαλώνει, ενώ το Αθηνά .....σαπίζει. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος (για το πλοίο) το Αθηνά δεν διαλύθηκε ....ποτέ.

ΑΘΗΝΑ 1998.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....Αν δεν κάνω λάθος (για το πλοίο) το Αθηνά δεν διαλύθηκε ....ποτέ.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η πληροφορία σου Παντελή, αλλά συνάμα κινεί και την περιέργεια. Τι απέγινε ??? Βυθίστηκε κάπου ίσως ή μήπως μετατράπηκε σε απλή φορτηγίδα χωρίς την υπερκατασκευή ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η φωτό έχει ξαναπαρουσιαστεί στο φόρουμ στο θέμα _"Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες Ζακύνθου"_, αλλά σε μικρότερο μέγεθος και χαμηλή ανάλυση. Ας την ξαναδούμε λοιπόν αρκετά μεγαλύτερη και καθαρότερη,

ZAKYNTHOS.jpg

και να θυμηθούμε τον -τότε- σχολιασμό του φίλου _βαγγελις ροκκος_.




> ...βλεπουμε το ανοιχτο  γκαραζ του πορθμειου _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ_  που εκεινη την εποχη ανηκε στον Δ.  Ζαμπαζα και Σπ. Τυρογαλα, ενω απεναντι φαινεται το καικι ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στο  τέλος της καριερας του.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα παλαιοπωλείο στο Θησείο βρέθηκε και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία με το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ και ημερομηνία 9 Ιουλίου 1971. Για αυτό και η σχετική ρεκλάμα πάνω από τη γέφυρα...

zakynthos 9 Jul 1971.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραιοτάτη Άρη. Βλέπουμε (μάλλον καλύτερα "διακρίνουμε") δίπλα του και το ΜΑΡΘΑ.

Όσο για την επιγραφή στην κόντρα γέφυρα, προφανώς αποτελούσε κίνηση ......καλής θέλησης και ουχί εξαναγκασμού !!!!!




> Κατα τη διαρκεια της μετασκευης και αφαιρεσης του σκεπαστρου του γκαραζ εγιναν εκλογες για αναδειξη Δ,Σ και οι Μπουκλακος και Ξενος ψηφησαν υπερ του Τυρογαλα, και ετσι ο Δ, Ζαμπαζας εχασε την πλειοψηφια στο Δ.Σ. και προεδρος ανεδειχιθη ο Σπ, Τυρογαλας,
> Ο Δ. Μπουκλακος αν και ειχε παντρευτει την κορη του Ζαμπαζα ψηφησε υπερ του Τυρογαλα,
> Ηταν στρατιωτικος και αργοτερα  στα χρονια της χουντας διοριστηκε διευθηντης στο νοσοκομειο ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο ως _ΦΑΙΑΞ_ παροπλισμένο στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας το _1984_ (διακρίνεται αριστερά και το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_), στην εκπληκτική φωτό του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_.

Peter J. Fitzpatrick_1984.jpg
_© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_

Μία φωτό που μας ανατρέπει ίσως τα όσα γνωρίζαμε μέχρι σήμερα, αφού πλέον είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην δούλεψε μέχρι το 1990 στην Κέρκυρα,




> Τον _Ιούνιο 1973_ νέα μετονομασία σε _ΦΑΙΑΞ_ και μεταδρομολόγηση του στη γραμμή _Ηγουμενίτσας - Κέρκυρας_ όπου και παρέμεινε για 17 περίπου χρόνια. Τον _Μάιο 1990_ μετονομάζεται σε _ΑΘΗΝΑ_ και ένα χρόνο αργότερα, τον _Μάιο 1991_, μετεγγράφεται στη Θεσσαλονίκη με νέο αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Θ. 202_ όπου πιθανότατα δούλεψε ως φορτηγό.


αλλά να παρέμεινε για κάποια χρόνια παροπλισμένο πριν μετονομαστεί σε _ΑΘΗΝΑ_.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Να δούμε το πλοίο ως _ΦΑΙΑΞ_ παροπλισμένο στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας το _1984_ (διακρίνεται αριστερά και το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_), στην εκπληκτική φωτό του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_.
> 
> Peter J. Fitzpatrick_1984.jpg
> _© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_
> 
> Μία φωτό που μας ανατρέπει ίσως τα όσα γνωρίζαμε μέχρι σήμερα, αφού πλέον είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην δούλεψε μέχρι το 1990 στην Κέρκυρα,
> 
> 
> 
> αλλά να παρέμεινε για κάποια χρόνια παροπλισμένο πριν μετονομαστεί σε _ΑΘΗΝΑ_.


Το φαιαξ το ειχα δει μικρος στην αιγινα μια μονο φορα καπου 1988-89 να εκτελει χρεη φορτηγου με αμμοχαλικο η δομικα υλικα

----------


## gioros

Μέχρι το 1979 εκανε γραμμή Κέρκυρα Ιγουμενητσα 
1979 εως 1983 δούλευε   Φ/Γ στην Κερκυρα .
1984 παροπλίστηκε για λιγο και μετα κατέβηκε Πειραιά δούλεψε για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα σαν Φ/Γ και παροπλίστηκε ξανα .Μετα  δεν γνωρίζω ημερομηνία πηγε Χαλκιδική νομίζω οτι μετέφερε ξύλα .

----------


## gioros

δρομολογια Πασχα 1978 
Καλο Πασχα σε ολους

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αμάν, τι βόμβα ήταν αυτή που μας έριξες φίλε μου _gioros_ Μεγάλη Παρασκευή ??? Σιγά σιγά γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα, είμαστε και άνθρωποι μιας κάποιας (επικίνδυνης για έμφραγμα) ηλικίας !!!

Απίστευτο ντοκουμέντο, και πολύ θερμά σε ευχαριστώ προσωπικά για αυτό, όπως και για τις πληροφορίες που μας μετέφερες λίγο παραπάνω για το πλοίο του θέματος.

----------


## gioros

Μερικές φώτος τραβηγμένες  γύρο στο 1976-77

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες, φίλε μου!
Ειδικά η τελευταία (κάτω δεξιά) πρεπει να είναι στο Βαθύ.
Δε γνώριζα πως έκανε και δρομολόγια για Ιθάκη.
Ή ήταν ενδιάμεσο λιμάνι από/προς την Κέρκυρα;

----------


## gioros

Κατεβαίνοντας για Πειραιά εχε περάσει απο Θιακη μια φορά

----------


## Ellinis

> Μερικές φώτος τραβηγμένες  γύρο στο 1976-77


Πολύ ωραίες! Σε αυτές που σκάει το κύμα στην πλώρη είναι σαν να νιώθω το τράνταγμα...

----------


## Appia_1978

> Κατεβαίνοντας για Πειραιά εχε περάσει απο Θιακη μια φορά


Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραπομπή στην _πολύ όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ_ από το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου.

----------


## gioros

Μια φώτοScan_Pic0006 (1)-1.jpg από το παρελθόν

----------


## gioros

Στη Σαλαμίνα το 89 Φθινόπωρο. Τραβηγμένες απο εμένα αλλα δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείοΦΑΙΑΞ.jpgΦΑΙΑΞ ΣΑΛ.jpgScan_Pic0009.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Επίσης το σκάφος καταγράφηκε ως "τ_έως υπό στοιχεία Νο 3015 ναυπηγημένο εν Γλασκώβη το 1944"_. Το μόνο που βρήκα σχετικά με "3015" είναι το LST-3015 που δεν έχει όμως σχέση με το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ...


Να συμπληρώσουμε και μια ψηφίδα στην ιστορία του σκάφους. Όπως προέκυψε από έρευνα ενός καλού φίλου τελικά είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως το βρετανικό αποβατικό LCT.417. Αργότερα χρησίμευσε ως φορτηγίδα στην βάση της Μάλτας και πήρε το διακριτικό YC. 3015 που καταγράφηκε κατά την νηολόγηση του στην Ελλάδα. Όταν το πούλησαν οι Βρετανοί του είχαν αφαιρέσει τις μηχανές.

----------

